# whats the best company for heat transfer machines



## Cherokee76 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just want every bodies opinion on what they think the best heat transfer to bu?. Which ones last and are durable?


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Do you mean heat presses? If so, Geo Knight or Hotronix.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I like my Stahls, others like their brands, even the Sunies. I think it more depends on what bells and whistles you want and what kind of support and warranty, if any, you are interested in. Then you can really "shop'' out the different presses. There are different presses and different levels of amenities and expense, just like cars.


----------



## manifest123 (Nov 7, 2012)

which heat press would you guys recommend the most as for durability and customer service but more for dependable machine?

1.VESTA Heat press 15x15 - Vesta.com
2.MICROTEC Heat press 15x15
3.MIGHTY PRESS heat press 15x15 -Ebay ----- still not sure about this brand
4.HPN HEA PRESS heat press 15x15 -heatpressnation.com
5.TRANSPRO heat press 15x15 -proworld.com
6.MPRESS Heat press 15x15 -heatpressnation.com
I would reallly like to know peoples exerience with them firsthand and which one of these is the best or if you can recommend another brand. My budget is really low and the most i can invest is atleast 360 or around that price range....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Andrew, I don't think you are going to find anyone who has purchased all of the models to make a fair comparison. As a supplier, I think that it as important that you purchase from an established company that will provide quality customer service if needed.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

proworlded said:


> Andrew, I don't think you are going to find anyone who has purchased all of the models to make a fair comparison. As a supplier, I think that it as important that you purchase from an established company that will provide quality customer service if needed.


I second the above.


----------



## twistedfuks (Oct 2, 2012)

I love everything HIX... Been using their presses for 25 years, daily... I have used other companies, and owned a few...
But to recommend a brand it would only be HIX. Because of your budget, I would try to find a used one with a 16 by 20
Platen. It will be a workhorse, and always hold its value. Just my opinion and my personal experience.


----------



## nijjhar (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

Which company sells them please?

I Preach Christianity and want to print t-shirts as Lamps on Human Lampstands for FREE.

Rajinder




twistedfuks said:


> I love everything HIX... Been using their presses for 25 years, daily... I have used other companies, and owned a few...
> But to recommend a brand it would only be HIX. Because of your budget, I would try to find a used one with a 16 by 20
> Platen. It will be a workhorse, and always hold its value. Just my opinion and my personal experience.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I started out with a cheap heat press. If I ever make a list of mistakes I made starting this business, that will be one of them. Now we use a Geo Knight DK20S and it is awesome. Our defect rate has dropped to near 0% and the staff like working with the machine much more than the old presses.

Spend the extra $500 on a Geo Knight, you wont regret it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Stahls Hotronix


----------



## nijjhar (Dec 7, 2010)

Who are the agents please?

Rajinder




binki said:


> Stahls Hotronix


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

www.stahls.com


----------

